# Rumford Chemical Works Collection



## KBbottles (Feb 24, 2010)

First off, just joined the forum and love all of the valuable information on this site along with great examples of bottle digs all over the country.  Been collecting Rumfords for a couple years now and just recently picked up this emerald green version of the larger 7.75 inch bottle with applied lip.  What a beauty!  Still actively seeking the sample size bottles, and some of the other unique colors of the standard 5.75 inch version.  Have seen photographed examples of aqua, olive, cobalt, and apple green.  Ahhh hopefully some day.  

 -Kenny


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

I like me some Rumfords. Nice collection there.


----------



## KBbottles (Feb 24, 2010)

Thx.  Just a start []  One day I will come across that sought after sample size bottle along with the cobalt, olive, aqua varieties too.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

I keep an eye out for them now and then. Here are a few of mine.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

and one with a label


----------



## KBbottles (Feb 28, 2010)

Great examples!!  Love the slight color variation in those two and the labeled one is just stellar!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 28, 2010)

Here's the last one that Laur and I dug....[]                  [] Joe


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahhh I'd call that a cryer because I like them so much.


----------

